# Commute from Heuston to East Point Business Park



## DelBoy72 (25 Jan 2012)

I am thinking of applying for a job in East Point Business Park.
I get a train into Heuston from Salllins.
How can I get to East Point Business Park from there?

Luas to The Point, then a 30 min walk seems the best option.
Thats fine in the summer!

Are there buses that go that way?

I am looking for the quickest option.

Anybody else do a similar journey?
How do you do it and how long does it take?


----------



## dereko1969 (25 Jan 2012)

You could get a 145 from Heuston to Ormond Quay at bus stop 1479 and switch to a 151 which goes to East Road.

Their website seems to give pretty good information
http://www.eastpoint.ie/getting-here/public-transport

Luas to the Point and a *10 minute walk* it says.


----------



## nai (25 Jan 2012)

aiiieee - nasty
luas to connolly / dart to east point dart station / feeder bus to East point bus park 
or Bike from heuston to east point bus park
or motorbike sallins to east point


----------



## DelBoy72 (25 Jan 2012)

dereko1969 said:


> Luas to the Point and a *10 minute walk* it says.


 
Is it actually just 10 mins from The Point?
Thats do-able, it just looks a lot longer on the map.


----------



## dereko1969 (25 Jan 2012)

That's what they say...wouldn't have a clue myself.


----------



## Conshine (25 Jan 2012)

This says its 29 mins (2.3km)
http://hittheroad.ie/#from=The+Point&to=Eastpoint+Business+Park

Maybe the map is out of date and there is a short cut.


----------



## ontour (25 Jan 2012)

In the morning and evening Eastpoint has a bus that picks up from the end of the Luas line and drops off at various places in Eastpoint.  Walking it is along East Wall Road and Boundary Road which brings you to the back gate.  Depending on which office you are going to you may have up to 6-8 minute walk from the back gate.

If you look on google maps, it ignores a pedestrian's ability to cross Promenade Rd and makes the journey much longer.  Probably a 'No Jaywalking' rule on google maps.


----------



## TarfHead (25 Jan 2012)

DelBoy72 said:


> Is it actually just 10 mins from The Point?


 
No
Definitely no !

Clontarf Road DART station is your best (*) bet. LUAS from Hueston to Connolly, though it's really Busaras - I think just 1 in 3 go to Connolly.

Hard to guess what the total transit time would be. Wait for LUAS + LUAS travel time + walk to DART platform + wait for DART + DART travel time + walk to East Point / wait time for feeder bus + travel time for feeder bus.

(*) unless the bus routes suggested are better.


----------



## dereko1969 (25 Jan 2012)

TarfHead said:


> No
> Definitely no !
> 
> Clontarf Road DART station is your best (*) bet. LUAS from Hueston to Connolly, though it's really Busaras - I think just 1 in 3 go to Connolly.
> ...


 
But the free shuttle bus they suggest using from the Point Luas stop would surely make the most sense? From Heuston the OP gets Luas to the Point and then hops on the fairly frequent (according to the EPBP site) and free bus to the EPBP.


----------



## MugsGame (25 Jan 2012)

I work in East Point and asked the management company to share their routing for a 10 min walk from O2 LUAS, they never got back to me! It's a 20 min brisk walk (I've done it in 15 mins when pushed but I'm an extremely fast walker.). Shuttle bus makes most sense if travelling at peak times when the buses are frequent.

The pedestrian route linked to above shows a non-optimal route to the front gate. Also, depending on exactly where in the park your office is, the back gate may be better, as ontour suggests.

The best routing for either gate from the O2 LUAS stop is to immediately head east onto East Wall Road. 

For the front gate, veer left at the junction to stay on East Wall Road and eventually turn right onto Alfie Byrne road. There is a small pedestrian shortcut through the park over the mouth of the port tunnel. 

For the back gate, cross Promenade Road onto Boundary Road, as ontour suggests. Some of the industrial land bordering the road does communicate with the park before the back gate, but it is not safe (or legal) for pedestrians to use this as a shortcut.

Another option if you find yourself at Connolly or Busaras is to take almost any northbound Dublin Bus to Annesley Bridge (North Strand) and then walk to the front gate. Though if the weather is bad DART from Connolly is better as you can then connect with a shuttle bus at Clontarf Road and minimise walking - but at off peak times Dublin Bus to North Strand is quicker than DART, due to better frequency.

The quickest option to connect with a train from Heuston is actually to cycle, either bringing a fold up on the train, or parking a bike overnight in Heuston.


----------

